
An inteview with Brian Kernighan (2009) - mxschumacher
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3488217/an-inteview-with-brian-kernighan-co-developer-of-awk-and-ampl.html
======
mxschumacher
when he talks about the computing possibilities of today "combining large
building blocks and less on detailed logic of little things" and services like
AWS ... I had to check several times when this article was originally
published: 2009!

